# A- PLAN Champions!



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

:clap: :thumbsup: Just sorted my insurance through A-plan with the help of Matt , beat A flux by nearly £400 and other companies by £700:chairshot !!!

Got in at £1100 fully comp R33 GTR with stage one mods 4 years no claims and 5 points with sp50.
One well known name assured me that there is no way that i will get my insurance below £1800 that he quoted me:blahblah: :blahblah: .

thanks again to A PLAN.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I dont know why people rave about A-PLAN, I have always found their quotes to be highly un-competetive... 

Lloyds has been and still is way cheaper for me. Way way cheaper. Have had my business for the last 4 years and none of this silly negotiation nonsense every year at renewal. They simply just get better and better price wise.


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

£600 FC with all mods declared for me w/ A-Plan, im 27 with 5 yr NCB. Flux and the like couldnt beat it.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi5 said:


> £600 FC with all mods declared for me w/ A-Plan, im 27 with 5 yr NCB. Flux and the like couldnt beat it.


What car have you got?

Don't worry, i just looked on your profile.


----------



## SEGTR (Nov 12, 2005)

A-Plan quoted me £755 FC protected NCB
9 years NCB

Adrian flux wanted £1503 !!!


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I paid Aon 579.00 F.C. on a modern day classic car policy, limited to 4000 miles a year, didn't need to use my N.C.B, thats for a stage 1 R33 GTR.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

A-plan £593 Fully Comp Covered full Stage 1. 6000 miles a year with my 27 year old girlfriend on the policy. Hurrah, and to top it off we managed to insure my girlfriends VW Golf 16v Gti for £346 with them too - that was £150 cheaper than anyone else. Big thumbs up to A-plan from me. I tried the other companies, as soon as I mentioned my girlfriend as a named driver they sucked their teeth .....


----------

